# One in 2 million chance (Rare Lobster)



## Tazman

Full article here


----------



## Jayy

I read the article, interesting. That's a VERY beautiful lobster.


----------



## LyzzaRyzz

Nice! Id love to find one of those!

I think he should keep it..and open his own lobster shop, and that guy can be his mascot!


----------



## Olympia

Nice!
Hate to steal your show, Taz, but I think mine rivals yours, he was found like 2 years ago though:








Article: Meet Harley Quin, the chequered lobster that's one in 50 million | Mail Online
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tazman

lol Olympia


----------



## LyzzaRyzz

Wow! I wonder what makes their colors do that? My LPS has a butterfly fish whose half and half too!


----------



## aussieJJDude

you both have beautiful lobs


----------



## Tazman

aussieJJDude said:


> you both have beautiful lobs


These are not our lobsters, they are extremely rare ones which people have caught commercially fishing.


----------



## Stormfish

There was an article last year about a rare bright orange lobster that was found by commercial fishermen as well. IIRC, it ended up in a shipment of lobster to St. John's, NL., where employees at Sobey's pointed it out to the media. Not sure about what happened to it in the end, though.


----------



## aussieJJDude

I new that


----------



## Olympia

Do people keep pet lobsters? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aussieJJDude

yes, in there stomachs :-D


----------



## Stormfish

aussieJJDude said:


> yes, in there stomachs :-D


Heh heh!


----------



## LyzzaRyzz

If i could keep a lobster as a pet, i absolutely would. My crayfish is so interesting, id love to keep a lobby!


----------



## Purple

EVERYONE is catching shinys but me! *pout* (Pokemon reference, by the way.)

I always used to want to buy the lobsters near the deli in Wal-Mart/Foodworld when I was little. It was a grim day when my mother had to explain to me that people ate those...


----------



## LyzzaRyzz

I wish theyd catch a holographic one!! 


I was about three, when i first saw lobsters, and they were in my kitchen sink, crawling around, and i nearly climbed up my fathers back screaming "The bugs! The bugs are coming!"

It took about 20 minutes to calm me down, and get me to look at em again.

Ever since then, i love to watch them..


----------



## Bacon Is Good

My Lobstah(as we say in Boston) is the best!!!


----------



## aussieJJDude

Whats his name? :lol:


----------



## bdgiese90

His name is Delicious. I wonder what that blue lobster would look like cooked...only one way to find out!


----------



## Bacon Is Good

hahaha


----------



## eaturbyfill

I love lobsters, like I love everything else. I wish they'd let the thing go.


----------



## djembekah

they have a cute little orange freshwater lobster at my pet store. He's orange


----------



## xShainax

I could never cook anything that's still alive


----------



## Olympia

Orange lobsters that were orange? Awesome! :lol:


----------



## eaturbyfill

Olympia said:


> Orange lobsters that were orange? Awesome! :lol:


BAHAHA! I've heard that quote. Yeah, 'cause nothing else is alive when you kill it... lol


----------



## djembekah

stop making fun of my typing that i'm typing :U


----------



## aqua001

such a pretty lobster! Calling entire family over right now to look!


----------



## FlyingFish47

I remember my dad once jumping in off the pier at our holiday place because he saw two absolutely giant Blue Manna crabs in the water... the shells bust have been 3-4ft wide, they were bigger than me! Of course he was motivated by how tasty they would be but sadly for dad, Crabs=1 Dad=0


----------

